# Spider web pen



## mb757 (Oct 16, 2007)

I made a prototype of a segmented Spider Web (lower image), it's made on a robusto. The wood is walnut and maple. I'm not thrilled with the robusto body, I think the next one will be on a Statesman and I have a couple of issues that I'm working on with the web body. I need to make a couple of adjustments in the way that the top cap segments come together and do a little better job of centering the lower body. Any comments are welcome. Mark

BTW - My son already took off with the prototype so I'd better hope this isn't my best work.


----------



## cowchaser (Oct 16, 2007)

Really great pen. Your son is a smart boy. Get it when it's hot off the lathe and run like ....... you know the rest.


----------



## LouisQC (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, superbe pen. How do you do the curved lamination for the web?


----------



## txbatons (Oct 16, 2007)

Those are really nice. The photo's a little dark, but the pens are great. Good job!


----------



## laurie sullivan (Oct 16, 2007)

I want to know how you did that also. thats a lot of glue up but to get the curves is real cool. great job.

Laurie


----------



## vick (Oct 16, 2007)

Those are both beauties


----------



## Ligget (Oct 16, 2007)

Fantastic work![][]


----------



## JimBobTucson (Oct 16, 2007)

For you folks who asked, there is a 2006 archived article in the library that show the process for the curved webbing. But trust me, it is not easy. 

Mark, you have done a fabulous job lining the webbing up. The body looks great as well. I start working on a simular segment, but lack the time and talent you obviously have. Your son has great taste. I can not wait to see this on a Statemen.


----------



## gketell (Oct 16, 2007)

Gorgeous workmanship!  Very creative segmenting!

C'mon Louis and Laurie, you've seen those curves before.  Look at any "knot" pen and turn the inlays upside down.  

GK


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 16, 2007)

They look great.  I don't know where that article is at, but I do have it printed out for the spider pen.  I built a couple, they were great.  The hard part is ripping lengths of wood at 45 degrees and keeping them straight!


----------



## LouisQC (Oct 16, 2007)

Now that you mention it, I see the light


----------



## mb757 (Oct 17, 2007)

I do the top barrel a completely different way than the tutorial, it's much easier than that technique. I'll try to get a couple of snap shots of the left over pieces tonight and post them. Thanks Mark.[]


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 18, 2007)

That pen just blows me away. Terrific!!  Reminds me of some of the work done by the big bird.


<br />
After you get the little details ironed out, that pen should be your ticket to membership in the Penmaker's Guild.

I agree that the Statesman would be a a good kit.  I think the El Grande might be worth considering, too.


----------



## alxe24 (Oct 18, 2007)

Very inpressive. Congrats


----------



## Darley (Oct 18, 2007)

very nice a tutorial sould be on is way, some one here did a while ago a spide pen, you should combine the both nice web


----------



## mb757 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm enclosing a picture of some of the left over pieces that I used to make the pen cap. The blank on the left is how they start off, I rip a board at a 45 degree angle the length of the board. Keeping the blade at 45 degrees adjust the fence to give you about a 3/16" thick board and cut 7-8 pieces, I plane them down to 1/8" after I cut them. I cut extra pieces because at that thickness they tend to tear out on the planer. You want to keep the outer pieces and use them to sandwich the thin pieces and veneer between them. After the glue dries run the piece through the planer to get rid of all the excess glue and you can start with a flat surface. When your blank looks like the piece on the left, you need to make a perpendicular cut to the veneer at 30 degrees. Insert a piece of veneer between the six pieces and glue them together. I use rubber bands to hold them together. When you turn it you should end up with a piece that should look like the one on the right. 

The pen below is an Atlas that's made of walnut and maple veneer with aluminum trim between. It turned out better than the first, but it's still a work in process.


----------



## csb333 (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are both fine looking pens!! The look of excellent craftsmanship. Chris


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 19, 2007)

Great work Mark,[] Excellent in fact.[]


----------



## skiprat (Oct 19, 2007)

Fantastic workmanship!!!!!!! I think they are great. Very well done[]


----------



## johncrane (Oct 19, 2007)

looks fantastic great work and skill.[]


----------



## mb757 (Oct 19, 2007)

First Thank You so much for the kind words. I enjoy making things that you don't see every day. Second this may be off the topic, I don't have a gallery nor do I sell them at craft fairs. This is a hobby for me and it's fun to do. I have had several people ask me to make some for them, but have no idea what they are worth. What would you charge if you were to sell some thing like this (fair market value)? They are not friends or family, I want to be fair to the customer, but I don't want to price myself out of the market nor do I want to sell short. I'm just curious. Thanks for the input Mark.


----------



## mb757 (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />That pen just blows me away. Terrific!!  Reminds me of some of the work done by the big bird.
> 
> 
> ...



BTW who is the Big Bird? I'd like to look over his gallery and see where I can improve. Thanks Mark


----------



## skiprat (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/photo_album_cat.asp?sqldtl=1066

Eagle, a big bird with great skills. Does not sing like a canary and the war cry from this bird of prey can strike fear into the inept.


----------



## louisbry (Oct 19, 2007)

Mark, great word. Thanks for sharing the pictures and your technique.  Can't wait to see your final work.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />http://www.penturners.org/forum/photo_album_cat.asp?sqldtl=1066
> 
> Eagle, a big bird with great skills. Does not sing like a canary and the war cry from this bird of prey can strike fear into the inept.




ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Eagle, a big bird with great skills. Does not sing like a canary and the war cry from this bird of prey can strike fear into the inept.



And so it is written in the book of life:


The eagle soared high above the land and squawked his merciless cry.

And the Gods heard; but were not afraid.

They seized his cry, for it was bad, and struck it still.

The eagle yet soars; but is forever silent.

And all the animals of the woods live in peace and are happy.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 21, 2007)

The most important thing in this thread is that Mark made an incredible pen, one that I can only admire as segmenting such as displayed in this pen is far beyond my limited skills.

The second thing of note in this thread is a totally unnecessary and mean-spirited post about a former member.  Words fail me as to the proper way to respond to the above non-teal posting.  Rather than risk starting a flame war that would further detract from Mark's pen, I will simply say that the "book of life" post was about as tasteless a post as I have seen in quite some time.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />.....Rather than risk starting a flame war that would further detract from Mark's pen.....



Most rational people would question the sincerity of that statemenmt.  The best way to have avoided a conflict would have been for you to have remained silent.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 22, 2007)

Advice you might well have taken for your purple post.  Also, I am not convinced you speak for most rational people.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 22, 2007)

On Oct. 20, I received this email:
<b>

```
...
 date  Oct 20, 2007 9:18 AM   
 subject  Small favor   
 ...
```
In the post about the spider web pne
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=28879
Teal Randy paid me a compliment.
Randy and I never seemed to get along but I would like to thank him for the kind words.
Would you let him know I appreciated his praise.
The guy who made the spider web blank did a great job though not the first. with that design but did use a different concept.
Thanks ,
Eagle.
</b>

Then, you post this:



> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> 
> And so it is written in the book of life:
> offense elided



Which confuses me 'cause I had no idea you'd read the Book of Life.
It's typically only opened on  Rosh Hashanah.

Moreover, most who believe in the Book Of Life don't believe in Gods, only God. Hmmmmm?
Disappointing at least; grievous, appalling, and deplorable at best.

I, for one, AM Proud to Call Eagle me friend and will stand up and be counted as one who wouldn't let this post pass.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 22, 2007)

Beautiful pen, Mark...and to have your work compared to my friend Eagle's work is quite a tribute.


----------



## mb757 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank You all for the kind words. Eagles work is very good, as is the work of many others. It is a compliment to be compaired to him. Thank You all. Mark


----------

